# porter cable 6902



## dowger (Oct 11, 2011)

Looking for comments on a porter cable 6902 that I am looking to buy (used) The good bad, etc.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Jerry and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Jerry,
This router is a single speed 1-3/4hp router. I have a few & they are great. I have no problems with them & it's the one I probably use most for most general routing & dovetailing. They can take a lot of abuse. Collets with the nuts available for this router are 1/4", 3/8" & 1/2". The 1/4" & 1/2" are the most common for router bits. 

I have bought mine new when they have been on sale for around $100.00. Most of the time I have seen the regular price around $149.00 to $159.00 new. If you buy used make sure there are no strange noises when running & there is no excessive play with the collet when a bit is mounted.


----------



## Sawatzky (Jan 1, 2009)

The PC 690 routers are awesome. I have one that is about 6 years old and it is built to last. Lots of power, and super easy adjustments. The only downside is that it is not variable speed. Not a big deal if you are not using large diameter bits, though.


----------

